# Do your cats bring you "presents?" Share your sto



## WonderKitties (Jun 3, 2004)

My cats are indoor cats but I am amazed by their hunting skills! Today Thomas caught a mouse from somewhere and came to me meowing to tell me about his victory. I was disgusted when I had to pick the mouse up with a towel and rubber gloves but I guess that's one less pest in the house!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

My in-law's cat, Bart meows and meows while chasing his kitty toys and then finally makes up his mind on one of them he brings it victoriously to us. He is amazing because he is about 17 years of age and yet has a strong will to play and have fun. I love him so


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Yep.
Vienna is Madame hunteress, she comes back with something at least twice a week. And ive seen her in the garden playing with her catches (I dont take it off her if it is already dead) and they havent been braught in, whihc makes me wonder how much she catches that we dont get "given"
Ive found plenty of dead vouls and mice in the garden too.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*do your cats bring you presents?*

Our old cat Tinker used to try to bring in all sorts of prey, dead or alive.
But probably the most intruiging present was from our first cat, Pete.
He came home one day with a lovely piece of filleted plaice. I bet someone was cursing the darned cat who jumped in their window and stole their dinner :twisted: 

seashell


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

Tigger and Robin brought home a live rabbit (very small) each!

My family thought that they were dead mice, so we said "Good boys! Um... no... I don't want that... no don't drop in on the rug!" We looked at their mouths a little closer... and we saw little bunny ears... and we saw the little bunny nose twitching still... How do you handle that kind of situation?! The cats just stood there wondering when we would take dinner already... we took them outside... and they just put the bunnies down - and they actually leaped... off a second story balcony... I wonder if they ever lived? Doh...


----------



## mfhutchinson (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes my mom's cats used to bring her lots of"presents'. Dead snakes or whatever they could catch. Oh and they were declawed so explain that one to me!!


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

*So Many!*

Wow, I have so many of these stories. I've had (and lost  ) many cats in my day. We have a great yard and the surrounding area used to be more woodsy.

There was Dove who brought home a dead rabbit to her kittens and the most fierce, Patches, drug the thing up the hill away from her siblings and ate most of it although it was as big as she was. That was funny because Dove didn't chase her and we could all tell she wanted some of that bunny.

Patches herself lived a lot longer than Dove and had kind of the legacy as The Huntress. There really wasn't a day that went by the she didn't bring home something, mice, birds, snakes, rabbits. 

Our current pest control unit is Molly. She's trying to outdo ol' Patches, even though most of the fields and woods have houses on them now. I think the rabbits are gone, but she's brought home all the others. She cracks me up because she will meow at the door when she catches something and roll beside her prize to show it off. Or once we come outside she'll pick it up and bring it to us and give a long chirpy meow. It's really a wonder there's anything left in our yard.

The funniest recently, though was when my youngest kittie (called Squirrel because of his bushy tail and the way he hangs on a tree trunk and tilts his head) got a mouse in his possession. I don't know if Molly started if off, but it was injured and making that awful schreeching sound. You have to understand Squirrel is jittery and will take off fleeing for his life into the shed for no apparent reason. So I watched this little scene eagerly. He tapped the mouse, the thing hissed and threatened. He tried to swat it and the mouse tried to bite. Squirrel did a graceless side flip, landed on his back and ran in place for a minute then bolted for the shed. It was funny, but poor Molly was ashamed and I just patted her in sympathy.


----------



## yuno (Jul 31, 2004)

ohh yes.

we had a mouse hiding behind a bookcase for about a week recently. they brought him in and he ran away from their claws, and never left his shelter. We bought a mousetrap then (cool down, not a killy thing but a trappy thing  ) but he never came out into it. He stopped making noise too, so we guess the poor thing died in there. 

and i guess we wont know for sure until we move the book case which is built into the wall one distant day in the future........... :?


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

When I was about 7 or so my old cat Whiskers left a dead Vole in my wellie boot for me.... Only I didn't discover it till I put my toes in and felt something soggy....ewwwwwwwww! lol


----------



## shrubzilla (Jul 29, 2004)

My mother's cat, Tuffy, who by the way is an "indoor only cat", is petrified of the outdoors.. Anyways brought them a rat body, with NO HEAD! They always expected to find the skull when they moved, but no such luck.... Do cat's eat bone!?! 8O


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

This a bit gruesome, but I specifically remember when I was a kid hearing my parents cat chew and crunch up a mouse. So yeah, I'd say they eat bone.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

OK, I had to enter this converstaion. My mom's cat, Prince, is SUCH a hunter. He is indoor/outdoor. Its a long story, believe me, we tried our best to keep him in...its a long story :roll: Anyway, He will catch ANYTHING he can physically drag home. He regularly catches normal things, like mice, rats, lizards, bugs, birds. When I say regularly, I mean he brings home 3 or 4 a day. Besides that, he has caught some weird stuff... moles, a few snakes, a squirrel 8O and 3 BATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8O 8O 8O 8O Yes, I said Bats. 8O Needless to say, every time, my mom freaks out, and Prince has to get a Rabies booster and be quarantined for a week. My sisters are always saying the wonder when they will open the door someday and Prince will have drug home a bear or something :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

The bat thing doesn't surprise me. My parents regularly get bats in the house - about 3 each summer. Well, they had their first one yesterday, and guess who caught it?? My dad scooped up the cat, with the bat in her mouth, and threw them both out on the porch. Lord only knows if the poor little bat made it out of her mouth.... 8O


----------



## marijun (Nov 24, 2003)

cats do indeed eat bone!

woody is a definite pest hunter and show off. she'd catch mice and bring them to me when they were near death. then she'd eat em, bone and all.

apparently, if i wasn't awake or around for her to show the mice to me, she'd stuff them under my spot on the couch as a donation. when i moved, i found tons of mouse carcasses under the sofa


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*presents*

my 3-yr old female-her name is Monster-was happy to see me one morning---brought me a freshly-caught spider from our basement-droppped it on my lap-yay!!!


----------



## uathach (Oct 18, 2004)

My current cats are indoor, and we don't have any mice for them to catch. However, growing up, my cat Katie (who still lives with my parents) was quite the hunter. A farm kitten, she was well trained by the time she came home with us. 
Anyways, I slept in a room with my brother, bunk beds and all, and one morning I woke up and looked between the wall and the head of the bunkbed to see my kitty eating a full grown rabbit. I was very tired however, and fell asleep before doing anything about it. When I woke up next, I looked again and the bunny and Katie were both gone. Thinking I'd dreamed it I went down to look again and low and behold, two marbles. I picked the first one up and then went to pick the second one up, and it squished. And slid out of my fingers. 
Needless to say, there was much screaming and my father had to wake up and flush the poor bunny eye down the toilet. 

We never did find the rest of the bunny...


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

At my old townhouse, Madison used to be the "Scorpion Hunter". She would find them and basically let us know about it. Cats don't get hurt by scorpions, so it wasn't a problem. Luckily, we sprayed some great bug spray around the place every month and it kept them out about 80% of the time. It wasn't harmful to the cat either. 8)


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

We get grasshoppers and crickets galore, both live and dead. Carcasses are everywhere!! We've even had a live 2.5 foot black snake brought into the house. They kill birds, lizards, mice, moles, and rats. Thankfully, they don't bring those into the house!!!!


----------



## mynee (Nov 18, 2004)

Eclipse is or Huntress Supreme. There is no small creature safe from her! When we sit outside together, say when I'm doing an activity like polishing on my car, she will practice her skills by pouncing every small, six-or-eight-legged thing in the driveway. She is oh-so proud of herself when she succeeds!  

Tiny, however, thinks that my turtle is fun to "hunt." Since Tiny and Hot Rod aren't allowed outside, they hunt the critters that get in. Whenever I clean out Tortuga's tank (he's a small snapping turtle), I leave him in the bathroom sink. Tiny thinks that teasing him and stalking him are wonderful forms of fun. The only time he didn't find it fun was when I got bit by the turtle while cleaning his shell and flung him off of my hand---right into Tiny's face! Tiny had the most priceless, shocked look on his kitty face! :lol: 

Just last week, I caught Hot Rod trying to hunt a gecko that had gotten inside. He wasn't having much luck, as trying to bat a critter with one paw and trying to balance with the remaining two is difficult at best! I rescued the gecko (they're good 'skeeter control), but not before HR ate his tail! 8O 

-mynee


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Indoor kitties all, so no live critters to be had here. But every night we get an assortment of toys piled on the bed that we clear off, then in the morning, another pile of toys!


----------



## animalmad (Nov 28, 2004)

Titch love bringing in mice and most of the time they're alive!
it's great fun running around the house looking for them!!! LOL! :lol: 

http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500 ... ch-med.jpg

Jade


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

our cats are indoor...but they often 'kill' their toys, then pick them up, roam around the house, and meow at the top of their lungs till someone goes 'kitty!' 'meow' 'kitty!!!' then in they trot and drop their toy  
although...i know cats are hunters, but it still makes me sad to hear about them bringing injured mice and such. i have a rat  BUT dont get me wrong. in nature, thats how it happens, its natural. the think i cant stand is when people think its 'funny' when a cat plays w/ a mouse before killing it thats a bit too much for me...


----------



## Kishkumen (Jan 14, 2005)

In high school I kept my bedroom window open so Winnie could go outside during the night and come back. Sometimes she'd come back with a dead gopher and mouse and try to bring it under the covers. I'd wake up rolling in a sticky wet spot in the middle of the night.

I'd often have feathers on the bed in the morning, but I'd rather have that than a mouse. Mice and gophers seem to bleed more. Feathers can just be vacuumed up. Often I'd find some unrecognized furry critter disemboweled on the carpet. I'd just wait for Winnie to finish it all up and then drink up the blood, then I'd clean up what was left (not much). She'd crunch through the skull and the rib cage, plus anything that fell out.

I'd always congratulate her on her kills.


----------



## elizabeth (Apr 4, 2005)

oh yes all the time. Jasper brings in everything. On sat night we had 3 mice!
He has brought in pidgeons, magpies, rats. a frog, even tried to bring in a squirrel once!


----------



## FionasMom (Apr 7, 2005)

How do you guys handle the "gifts"? I'm very squimish and can't handle gifts. 

I have an indoor declawed cat that I adopted from the Human Society. I live in a somewhat woodsy area, we have rabbits, chipmunks, and such. During the freezing winter a mouse found it's way inside my home. My cat caught her and ate it. 

I heard a noise downstairs and thought nothing of it. I was half asleep at this point. She came upstairs in my bedroom and kept making this deep purring noise that I never heard before. I ignored her for awhile but she kept at it. I finally got up to see what was wrong with her. I saw something twiching on the floor. I screamed FIONA WHAT THE **** IS THAT? And ran out the room and closed the door. 

I ran into my sons room and jumped on his bed. I called my mom over for mouse duty because I was home alone. She told me Fiona probably ate the poor thing but I was so sure. I mad her go in there and check every nook and crany! There was no sign of a mouse. The cat ate everything!!!


----------



## elizabeth (Apr 4, 2005)

Im afraid my cat eats it all lol. What I dont like is when he does leave a bit on my hall rug, millions of ants appear from nowhere! yuk, now thats scary! Ants really make me cringe!


----------



## Snowy-1131 (Apr 24, 2005)

I was 7 years old and we had had our cat for only 1 or 2 years and he brought me a present. A present consisting of a birds head underneath my bed and some lovely feathers spread around my room. My brother got some feathers but i think he ate the body himself..unless its lurking somewhere in my roommmm!! It was actually quite scary because i saw all the feathers and then jumped onto my bed and looked under the bed and there was this brids head with glowing green eyes looking at me!!!


----------



## kos (Jun 8, 2006)

my cat brings me birds and moles :? 
and one time tried to get a humming bird family she ended up making them move.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

We found a humongous rat this morning as our present, it was massive! I dont know how Hanzel got it! I hope there arnt any living around my house because i dont want them to get to my ratties! 

When Cassie brings presents she usually bring them in alive and pretty unharmed and gives a little meow, i think she's saying 'can this be another pet please?' as she takes after me, she loves all animals. 



> looked under the bed and there was this brids head with glowing green eyes looking at me!!!


Ahhhhh


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

Otis and Jazz just bring me their toys... over and over again. Tiger brought us plenty of presents - mice, gophers, birds, and even a couple of squirrels. 

Only twice have the presents from cats actually made it through the front door. The first time was a gopher, brought to my parents trailer somewhere around 30 years ago. That same day, my mom realized she was pregnant with her first child (me!). The seocnd time was some 4 years later. The following day mom announced she was pregnant with my sister. There's been no more gifts inside the house, and I have no more siblings... The moral of the story, keeping the gifts aways seems to be an ideal form of birth control. On the other hand, for those of you wanting a baby, if history really is the best indication of the future, then open your doors and windows wide open, and let the kitties do the rest :lol: :lol:


----------



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

Last night my cat caught a mouse!


----------



## Spiffah (Dec 12, 2006)

Recently we had a great big ice storm - the worst since '82 (the power at my house was out for a whole week) - so I stayed with hubby, who's mother had a woodstove in her house. We packed up shop and headed out to the country, therefor.

We get the car parked and hopped out.
I'll have a heart attack if the cats *killed* the animal, but just outside the car I found a couple of them crowded around a *deer leg*. Where the rest of the deer went, I don't know, but there was the leg, half-eaten and broken (or so it looked).

Creepy. o____o;


----------



## * Mau * (Dec 17, 2006)

nice stories  

My cat MANGO sumtimes bring to me a baby mouses or dead birds from our garden. and he live indoor though


----------



## ellie and sam's human (Jan 22, 2007)

when we first moved here....we bought a log cabin that had been left alone for a few years....

the construction (re-construction ?! :crazy ) guys recommended that we get a Tom-cat to help clear out the little pests....

well....my niece had her little tabby....totally indoors, docile little thing....and she offered her to us....

unsure of the whole thing....we left her at the cabin at night...with food, water, and a bed.....she LOVED it....so happy the next morning....so we continued to leave her there....

well.....a few weeks later.....the construction guys wanted to know how many mean Tom-cats we had gotten.....because every morning....they have been clearing piles of mice, rats, crickets, and other victims from EVERY doorway in the house....

they were shocked and laughed out loud when we confessed it was our five-year old niece's little tabby cat....

she still hunts in the woods.... :lol:


----------



## Fizbi (Dec 14, 2006)

We get lots of presents left at the front door.

Mostly half rabbits with the heads intact.

Yuk.

8O


----------



## julebean (Jun 22, 2005)

Aphro, who's been an indoor kitty all her life, goes nuts when she sees birds/squirrels throught the window.. but the only little critters she can get to are cockroaches (yuck!! I'm a student living in a cheap old Victorian apt :? ) and spiders.

I know that she's caught something when I hear the little clicking noise followed by odd long, drawn out meows. I come in and she rolls around on her back to show me what she's caught! I've got to clean it up before she eats them (and she does! 8O )!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

My cats are indoor only, but Melina brings me socks. It is hysterical! 

She makes a funny sort of "muffled" meow, and when I turn around she will have a pair of socks in her mouth. She fishes them out of the dresser or the hamper. It's a riot! 

Sometimes I don't properly fawn over her "gifts" (like if I am working and really into what I am doing) so she will leave them on the floor behind me and go and get ANOTHER pair of socks. I remember one day I had turned around and found 14 pairs of socks on the floor behind my chair. Melina had given up and gone to take a nap in the other room. :lol:


----------



## andylo (Feb 7, 2007)

We had our 1st *"gift"* last nite.... 8O :evil: :twisted: :lol: 

Complicated feeling really.... drives me wild for a while.

Long story short, drive back home at 7pm after golf practice and Ching is as usual finish his dinner and outside the house mucking around... except he looks like waiting for us for something.

When I got out of my car, he gave me this "Hey I got you something special brother" look.... and... I start screaming  

A dead mice!

Surprisingly its in a very complete form. Totally one piece and I can't see any "damage" on it.

_When ChingChing is killing the mice, Christine did heard what she call "a rattleing noise" outside but she was busy and unable to check... but she actually thought I just came back because she heard something slamming our gate. _

Anyway.... I still carry on screaming... and Christine said I was so loud so she have to come out have a look. 

My screaming is like this "Ching you did a great job but do you know it freaks me out and I never deal with things like that before?" and I carry on about another 3 mins or so.....  

Anyway, newspaper, pick up the thingy -> into plastic bag -> into wheely bin 8O whatever! Get the hospital grade cleaning liquid and pour onto the floor where the mice lie..... then onto my hand... grap the cat inside, use baby wipe to clean his face, paws, tummy etc.... then both of use wash hand throughfully.

I hope I didn't hurt Ching's feeling when I was screaming... and afterward I gave him more fish to him as a treat.


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

My Hanzel brings in big giant rats as presents and leaves then at the door Unfortunantly recently he has started bringing largish birds, like doves, which has gotten me pretty upset. I think im going to have to go back to locking him inside at night time. 

But back to the point, yes every cat ive owned has brought in little presents and left them at the door, i think its so very sweet of them. I rememer once when we had a mouse problem in the aviary the cats left 5 mice on the door step for us at the one time! Even animal loving Cassie brings presents, but of course she always brings them in alive and unharmed, making little meows as if to say 'Look ive found us a new pet! Can we keep him?'


----------



## ChevyIIMan (Nov 8, 2006)

Dusty has a habbit now of taking her mice that she got as a wedding present :lol: from a friend of ours and sticking them in my shoe, as annoying as it is I always call her over and thank her for the gift. Just gotta get in the habbit of checking my shoes first :wink:


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

When I lived in Puerto Rico, there were little lizards everywhere --- even in the house. The lizards had a cool self-preservation trick, though. When the cats would, invariably, use their paws on the lizards' tails to stop them, the tails would just break off! (The lizards grew new ones.) So the cats would play around with the wiggling tails for a while and then look around as if to say, "Hey, where'd that lizard go?" :roll:


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

*First bird*

I had a young grey cat who always wanted to hunt, but wasn't very good...one night I was sitting there on the floor, and she tore in the house, dropped something on my lap, and then sat there looking like the Queen of Sheba...boy she was proud...she'd made her first "kill". She had a bird, but not just any bird. This thing had to have been mummified, it was so old, just dried skin connecting bones. She couldn't have been more proud of her gift to me


----------



## Strypz (May 17, 2007)

I have had so many pressies from my babies: slow worms, insects, frogs, mice, birdies, newts (we have a pond) any more for any more! Emmy and Chippy love hunting they seem to take it to the limits.


----------



## furryferals (Jun 2, 2007)

haha one of my ex ferals likes to fish ball shaped pieces of poo out of
the litter box and bring them to me while bouncing it round on the floor :roll:


----------



## Avalonia (Oct 7, 2007)

furryferals said:


> haha one of my ex ferals likes to fish ball shaped pieces of poo out of
> the litter box and bring them to me while bouncing it round on the floor :roll:


*shudder* Well, I guess it's the thought that counts! :lol: She must be a sweetie.

My male cats are so lazy, even when they were younger, that they never hunted. My cat Snow has always been very aggressive towards other cats, but I remember one day walking into my backyard (this was years ago; they are indoor cats now) and seeing him half asleep lying next to his cat bowl with a young possum chowing down right next to him! Snow didn't bat an eye. I couldn't believe it. He's not the type to 'bond' with other animals but he didn't look frightened either. I just came to the conclusion that he was simply too lazy to defend his territory.
My cat Miss Grace was a wonderful huntress and would bring us half dead mice and lizards on a regular basis. Unfortunately, her M.O. would be to drop them on our pillows in the middle of the night while we were sleeping. My husband couldn't stand it. I didn't like it much either but from her, this was a gift of the deepest love so I found it very touching. :lol:


----------



## Siamese Louise (Jan 28, 2008)

My Clementine is addicted to little crocheted mice. The best ones (in her opinon) are from Target; they come in a two-pack, one gray and one tan. As part of her Christmas (when they have red and green mice) and birthday, she always gets some. SInce she and her brother are all-indoor kitties, they don't have access to live prey, but she hunts her toy mice with vigor. She can spend hours attacking the mice, then bringing them to me as long as I'll throw them. I find mice all over the house--behind the doors, under the washer and dryer, in the bathroom, etc. Purrs,


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

My cat Trouble caught a couple mice and put them on the front porch but our real hunter when I was a a kid was Moses. He brought me 6 (yes 6) baby rabbits in one night, I got them from him (not hard since he dropped them in my bed) and put them in a box but only one survived the night. He also got baby red robins but never killed them, he would knock them out of the nest and he likes to watch them jump and chirp, he never hurt them really :? 

My cat now is indoors and all cats I have after will be also, too many wierd ppl in this world to let them wander


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

I had been living in my house for three years. I had never scene a mouse in the house or garage. 

One evening I was watching TV with the lights off and I noticed something move across the floor in front of the TV. I turned on the lights to see a mouse sitting there eating a peanut. (I keep raw peanuts in the garage to feed the squirrels)

I got up and the mouse took off down the hall to my office closet. Duchess was asleep on her window perch and when I turned on the light she heard the mouse in the closet. I just went back to the living room to watch TV. 

After about 5 minutes here she came. Tail and head held high, really strutting her stuff with the mouse in her mouth. She brought her prize and laid it at my feet. It was still alive so I tried to get it before it crawled away. Duchess grabbed it before it got away and went to the kitchen. She played with the mouse for 1/2 hour, turning her back on it and doing back flips and slapping the mouse around. I finally got it away from her and threw it outside.

I have since gotten a steel trash can with a lid for the peanuts and bird feed.


----------



## PurrrfectCompanion (Jun 22, 2008)

Growing up we had a big tabby cat named Winston (Proper name for a cat I know but my sisters and I really liked it at the time LOL) Anyway one morning I wake up to the sound of one of my sisters screaming. Winston was her cat and so naturally he brought her stuff when he caught it. So she's screaming and everyone races into her bedroom to see what the problem is. Winston had brought her a still living mouse and dropped it on her bed. It had crawled over her and somehow climbed up the wall! Winston would have gotten it, no doubt, but my dad caught it first and we made him promise to take it out to a field and let it go seeing as how it wasn't injured. But Winston was always bringing us stuff, mice, rats, birds, and spiders. 

--Liza


----------



## Spiffy_x (May 23, 2008)

Wow! My cat is a big wuss.
The biggest thing Boobah ever caught was a beetle..
And boy, was it weird..
He brought it to me and nudged his nose in my hand and i'm like ewww.
Then he started chewing it so i didn't bother taking it away from him.
Then he spat out the mushy beetle and started playing with it!
He ended up putting the remains in his water and licking the guts where they stuck to the floor.
Isn't he the best hunter? Lol!


----------



## 11krage (Jan 30, 2008)

My cat is indoor, so most of the things i get gifted with aren't alive. However, she's also a kleptomaniac, so i've been given hairbands, phones, erasers, pencil sharpeners, pencils, pens, controlers, rasors, packaging, cat food packaging, anything even resembling string, socks, paper and probuly other things. The most unfortunate thing being that i share my house with two other people, had to return things so often last year that eventually i just set up a place on the banister for people to collect their missing goods. 

Did however get rather proudly gifted with a spider once, and on one memerable occasion my cat and my family's dog who she hated at this time saw a small bird fly through the window and put aside their differences to team up and take it down. The cooperation was stunning, they seemed to anticipate each others moves and work together brilliantly while i was madly chasing after them and eventually took the bird from between my cat's jaws. Poor thing, flew off alright eventually though.


----------



## pikkewyntjie (Nov 19, 2008)

My Matty use to catch Doves, not any doves though, She use to catch my neighbours PRIZE WINNING DOVES! I disposed of them in double bags so my neighbour wouldn't see that my cat caught them. He isn't a cat lover and usually shoots them with a pellet gun when they catch his doves. I put a bell around her neck and foiled her plans to make me pay 100's of rands for her prizes! :lol: 8) 

My Matty is now a house and yard cat. She doesn't wonder beyond the fence any more.  
I love my kitties sooooo much!


----------

